

Ask HN: What new things are you planning to do this year? - hariis

To Sharpen your Mind
======
mindcrime
Learn Clojure

Learn Scala

Teach myself Calculus, Differential Equations, Linear Algebra, Probability &
Statistics

Dive deeper into data mining, machine learning, and AI stuff.

~~~
theflubba
Not going to happen.

~~~
mindcrime
Maybe not, but if you're going to dream, dream big, that's what I always say.

~~~
theflubba
True.

------
limedaring
Develop and launch my own webapp. I'm a designer, so I've always relied on
others to build my ideas for me, but I finally started figuring out Django and
I'm about a week away from launching my first project. It's a good feeling. :)

------
AN447
Take more risks - approach more females I like like a machine/date more,
invest and build a portfolio from scratch, play poker

Communication - take up toastmasters, possibly stand up comedy and work really
hard at telling stories in a compelling and interesting manner

Finance - learn the industry back to front inside out and do as much as
possible to build as much skill as possible in the areas of M&A/Investing

Network - meet as many high profile people across London as possible. Have
already met two CEOs and an ex-govt minister in the space of a week with more
events/introductions lined up.

------
manifold
I'm planning on learning Python and R. A career advisor gave me some very bad
advice at 16 ("you're too old to learn programming properly") and I intend to
rectify that this year.

~~~
lylejohnson
What an odd thing for a career advisor to tell a 16 year-old.

~~~
JazzDad
"Those who can do, those who can't teach" - those who have no clue become
guidance counselors.

My father was a psychologist who had a knack for analysis. One of his Masters
projects was to do competency ranking of psychologists based on certain
attributes. When he ran it through the people in his program most of the
"worst" ended up going on to be school career advisors. He was pretty active
in the community after graduation and unfortunately all the "horror stories"
came from people who had done poorly on the assessment.

------
lylejohnson
I'm trying, once again, to learn Emacs, but I've made more progress so far in
this attempt than any attempts past. I submit as evidence the fact that just a
few minutes ago I subconsciously tried pressing Ctrl+V to scroll down a web
page.

------
cgopalan
\- Dive deep into Django

\- Get into mobile development

\- Start a company

------
ginozola
I decided this is the year I'd start hitting some health and fitness goals -
<http://www.adamnuttall.co.uk>

------
rick_2047
1\. Learn more about microcontrollers and implement at least 3 ideas(the big
ones) from my list.

2\. Learn about neural networks.

3\. Sell a kit design to a diy company.

------
zackattack
get six pack abs mental clarity follows from physical wellness

